# I forgot how heavy my 29er is



## mustang1 (3 Sep 2017)

Lately I've been using my MTB. Last time I rode it was at least a year ago and it seems to be my "ride once every 1-2 years" kinda bike. 

I forgot how heavy this thing is (a lower end 29er HT). Once I start riding it (just trails, where a cx bike is more capable and faster), it seems fine. But getting it out of storage, the really wide bars, the huge chunky tires, just the verbally heavy weight of the thing, wow, just wow. I think it's about 13kg.

But it sure is a lot of fun to ride off-Broadway and just to be in a completely different environment to where I normally ride. Ive taken my cross bikes on the same path and they were better at climbing and faster on the flats but that's not a fault of the MTB, just the useless rider who isn't skillful enough to take the bike to places where a cx bike can't go. 

Just a little hat about how heavy the bike is but I don't have any upgrades planned because I use it so infrequently but it sure brings joy to my rides. 

The last MTB I had was a 26er which I recall being more fun more of the time but that could just true to:
A) it was the only bike i had at the time
B) I was a lot fitter in those days.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Sep 2017)

mustang1 said:


> The last MTB I had was a 26er which I recall being more fun more of the time but that could just true to:
> A) it was the only bike i had at the time
> B) I was a lot fitter in those days.


Not necessarily. Was at Sherwood Pines last week with my kids. Oldest son (a big, strapping 14yr old) rides a range topping GT Avalanche 27.5. I ride a classic 1994 GT Zaskar. He asked for a go on my bike and rode it only a couple of hundred yards because the saddle was too high for him and I wasn't about to whip out the Allen keys and mess up my position. His reaction to riding my retro 26" MTB? "Wow dad, that feels really quick. Handles fast, I want your bike! It's different but I like it."


----------



## Nigeyy (4 Sep 2017)

Knew it. 26ers making a comeback


----------



## screenman (4 Sep 2017)

I have two 26ers and one 29er, 29er is used the most by a long way. Love the way it rides over the rough stuff.


----------



## mustang1 (4 Sep 2017)

screenman said:


> I have two 26ers and one 29er, 29er is used the most by a long way. Love the way it rides over the rough stuff.


Yeah the 29er certainly has a ground crushing aura about it.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2017)

mustang1 said:


> Yeah the 29er certainly has a ground crushing aura about it.






So does this, not very nimble though.....

I like my 26"


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2017)

My 29er is very light. It's only a little heavier than my road bike.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Sep 2017)

Just to mix things up I'm loving my 27.5er


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2017)

And despite Skolly's bike being an antique, it has quite a modern style geometry. Nearly as good as my 29er.


----------



## BurningLegs (4 Sep 2017)

The main thing that I notice when I switch from my CX to 29er hardtail is the width of the bars! It feels like I'm riding a tanker ship or something to begin with, and my shoulders often ache the next day.

I have toyed with the idea of trimming the bars a little but the MTB friends I ride with insist that would be an awful idea and I just need to ride the MTB more often. I've moved the grips in from the end of the bars slightly and I think I prefer it - the bike feels a lot more agile. I'm going to continue moving them in very slowly until it feels perfect and then chop them down I think. My MTB friends will hate it!


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Sep 2017)

If your five foot 6 ish burning legs and your bike has 780mm bars and a 70mm stem then I'd definately cut them down.

I have 750mm bars but I can't do with 780.
I used to always use 700 bars on my old bike


----------



## confusedcyclist (7 Sep 2017)

I have the opposite 'problem'. I spend a lot of time commuting on my heavier toruing bike, then when switching to the road bike in the good weather, it feels like I'm flying along, I can out accelerate cars!!!


----------

